# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  مدرب المريخ الجديد

## استرلينى

*الاسم امين المسلمي الجنسية تونسي يحمل الجنسية الالمانيه ترعرع في المانيا حصد جائزة افضل لاعب في كاس المانيا تحت سن ١٩ سنه عمل مدرب لنادي سكك حديد التونسي عمل مساعد مدرب لنادي الصفاقس التونسي عمل في القطاعات السنية لنادي الصفاقس التونسي متحصل على رخصة A في مجال التدريب يعتبر من الكفاء في مجال التدريب في تونس عمل كورسات في اسبانيا وبالتحديد في مدريد
*

----------


## kampbell

*نتمني يكون حقيقي مش خيال هو مدرب جيد  و ينفع معانا حسب امكانياتنا المادية المنتهيه 

بالتوفيق لاي مدرب اجنبي  للزعيم و مرحب به  المهم يريحونا من المدربين السودانيين ديل لان كيسهم فاضي او قول ما عندهم كيس زاتو
                        	*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*اهم شئ يفهم انو فقدان اي نقطة في الدوري معناها فقدان البطولة . .
ما يفتكر نفسو في الدوري التونسي . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتمنى ان يكون اضافة لمريخ السعد في مشواره القادم

*

----------

